# Pamācības >  akum. baterijas atvienoshana metinot.?

## MRX

sveiki !!! maacoties  par metinaashanu savaa skolaa, man tika uzdots intresants jautaajums uz kuru nespeeju samekleet iisti pareizu atbildi!!!  ::   ::   ::   << kapeec ir nepiecieshama akb atvienoshana no automobilja veicot metinashanas darbus.., >> es saprotu ka ir ljoti liels risks nosvilaant EVB (elektro vadibas bloku) taa saciit kompi!!!  kaads vareetu man izstaastiit tieshi shos iemeslus kas var notikt?   ::  
p.s. jau ieprieks paldies!!!

----------


## next

Svariigak par akja atvienoshanu ir pareiza svarkas pielietoshana.
Lampinjas metinot dega laukaa arii tajos laikos kad autoelektriibaa vispaar pusvadiitaaju nebija.
Un akja atvienoshana tur neko nevareeja glaabt.

----------


## Jon

Padraudzējies ar galvu un padomā, kas notiks, ja tīšām/netīšām sacepsi kaut kur vadu izolāciju.

----------


## Slowmo

Ja tuvumā nav vadu un massa pievienota tur pat blakus pie metināmās detaļas, tad var arī nevienot nost aķi. Ir dzirdēts, ka massu pievieno kaut kur automašīnas priekšā, bet metina aizmugurē.

----------


## Raimonds1

Metināšana nozīmē, ka kaut kur( ? vai vēl pareizi, vai ar labu kontaktu, vai tiešām pie masas vai pie kādas skrūves vai bleķa, kas visai nomināli saistīts ar masu?) ir pievienota masa un ar otru strāvas avota polu , kurš var nodrošināt 13-16V 40-100A vadu tiek reizēm ne gluži pareizā metināšanas veidā vai vieta šī konkrētā strāva arī padota.

----------


## next

Piemeera peec njemam pat ne auto, bet piekabi.
Vot blekja kaste ar 2 ritenjiem, no elektriibas tikai divi lukturi un paaris metru kabelja.
Nu kas taadai vareetu notikt?
A tagad iedomaajamies ka teevocis Vasja metina labaja pusee, bet svarkas zemi pievienojis kreisajaa.
Lampinju mainja garanteeta.

----------

